# Villa Mocenigo-Mainardi, Abano Terme, Northern Italy, April 2017



## HughieD (May 3, 2017)

*1. The History*
Compared to the other three villas I explored, there is quite a lot of info on this place. It even has its own website: HERE

Villa Mocenigo Mainardi is located in the "Guazzi" district near Padua. It was built by the patrician family of the Mocenigo and was one of the most luxurious and important villas of Abano Terme. It hosted several famous figures including Carlo Goldoni, Giacomo Leopardi and Giacomo Casanova dure to the proximity of the spa which cures headaches. In 1752 Carlo Goldoni wrote the comedy "Bagni d'Abano" and in 1779 noblewoman Pisana Mocenigo hosted Giacomo Casanova, who was amazed by the walls of the palace "solidly in the grace of their majestic thickness." The complex occupies an area of 70 hectares in which there are 9 separate buildings including a small oratorio dedicated to Sant'Anna directly on the street. Villa Mocenigo Mainardi is at the center of the property, with its long porches adjacent to it. In its prime it would have had manicured gardens, shady walks, flowerbeds, labyrinths, boxwood hedges, and ball-shaped bushes. The gate of the residence is made of wrought iron and is embellished by two Bonazza sculptures. The interior of the villa had Venetian floors, tailor pianos, paintings, nineteenth-century furniture, Murano fireplaces and chandeliers.

With the collapse of the Serenissima Republic of Venice (Trattato di Campoformio-1797), Villa Mocenigo passed to a Jewish family from Trieste. In 1938, the Sacerdoti family sold all their possessions, including the villa, after creating a collection center for tobacco drying. The Villa began to decay with the onset of World War II when the Fascists entered the villa destroying, among other things, the library containing documents, reports, prints, lease and sale contracts, related to the Mocenigo and, Consequence, to the history of Abano Terme. In 1945 the bombing of a train loaded with ammunition that was nearby and subsequent explosion caused considerable damage for a few kilometers radius. In 1968 Commissioner Leonildo Mainardi purchased the villa and the annexed factories and began reconstruction and modernization work. This was never completed and the villa fell into disuse. Now the Villa is waiting for an important renovation to be brought back to its original splendor.

*2. The Explore*
Final report from my Italy trip. This was actually a chance find. Returning back to base after exploring Villa Sgaravatti, a couple of miles away I went round a roundabout and got a chance view of this place through the gate. I immediately went round the roundabout again, parked up and started to investigate. With a high wall down the right hand side, a railway line at the back and no obvious entry from the front, the lane down the left hand side proved fruitful. So in I went. Didn’t have much time so headed straight for the house itself. The doors were wide open so in I popped. This place was by far the best nick of the villas I explored but pretty much empty inside. Nether-the-less a very enjoyable ‘chance’ explore!

*3. The Pictures*

What’s this?


img9817 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Interesting!


img9814 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Very interesting!


img9815 by HughieDW, on Flickr

No way in here!


img9818 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the two Bonazza statues that flank the gates:


img9816 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Small oratorio dedicated to Sant'Anna:


img9838 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And we’re in and on the way to the house:


img9819 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Up the steps to the house:


img9821 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Wonder who that head is above the door


img9822 by HughieDW, on Flickr
Pretty sparse inside:


img9823 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9825 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nice marble fireplace mind:


img9824 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9827 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9828 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9829 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9830 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Mmm…that bathroom suite is going to need changing!


img9831 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here’s some of the extensive out-buildings:


img9834 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9820 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9835 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Including this massive barn-like building:


img9836 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9837 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 4, 2017)

Now that's what I would call a villa. And you managed to find the history all by yourself, mind you it was a noted villa so there would be lots of references on the web. A nice project for a renovation, the gates could be galvanised and painted black, a new bathroom suite and the barn - well that's huge. I can't figure out why the high ceiling. The barn could be converted easily into a small cottage. A nice end to your vacation.


----------



## Rubex (May 4, 2017)

That face above the door looks a bit creepy lol great pics HughieD


----------



## HughieD (May 4, 2017)

Rubex said:


> That face above the door looks a bit creepy lol great pics HughieD



Cheers Rubex. Bit like a gargoyle innit?



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Now that's what I would call a villa. And you managed to find the history all by yourself, mind you it was a noted villa so there would be lots of references on the web. A nice project for a renovation, the gates could be galvanised and painted black, a new bathroom suite and the barn - well that's huge. I can't figure out why the high ceiling. The barn could be converted easily into a small cottage. A nice end to your vacation.



T'was indeed thanks mate. Wonder if that barn was used for some sort of drying process?


----------



## smiler (May 4, 2017)

That's bloody gorgeous Hughie, great find, Thanks


----------



## krela (May 5, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Cheers Rubex. Bit like a gargoyle innit?



Not creepy, but it looks kinda like smiler to me.

I do love a good gargoyle. Gutters are so boring these days.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 5, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Cheers Rubex. Bit like a gargoyle innit?
> 
> 
> 
> T'was indeed thanks mate. Wonder if that barn was used for some sort of drying process?



I clicked on the link and had a look at the proposals for its future, looks promising and some good ideas but they need money. I've seen more pictures of the barn when I clicked on the link and I'm thinking - horses. Maybe they kept a lot of horses.


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I clicked on the link and had a look at the proposals for its future, looks promising and some good ideas but they need money. I've seen more pictures of the barn when I clicked on the link and I'm thinking - horses. Maybe they kept a lot of horses.



The house is a manageable size but if you look at Google Earth you can see just how big the estate is. Huge!


----------

